# guide to traveling in the uk



## spare part (Jun 11, 2017)

INFO FOR TRAVELING IN THE UK



.RAVE SCENE
Quite big in the UK even if you are not into techno it's worth checking it out. How to get involved go to legal raves make friends / conections quite a lot of legal ravers go to illegal raves aswell . 

Facebook message closed techno groups in the UK tell them about how your traveling and would like to check out the rave scene they may let you join the group

. DJ shops / vinyl good source of info if you seem genuine they will treat you as such.

if you are around uni,s you will spot the ravers , 

and if someone sells pills they will proble know ravers if there not the gangster type dealers .

Just cause you got a lift there doesn't guarantee you got one back .
dont get stuck in the middle of nowhere in the morning 

At a rave just because someone offers you a lift somewere during the night don't expect it to be there in the morning people say things and won't rember it 5 mins later an you lose people.

make backup plans get lots of different lift offers from different people so in the morning you can get a lift 

.DOGS

in most city pubs they won't let them in but in most country side ones they will.

But some country pub landlords/landladys can be funny like you may have seen a lab,springer,jack Russell all walk into the pub then you go to walk in the pub with a staff or cross an they say something like we don't let those types of dogs in .

Staffs , pit x anything like that .people in the UK can be weird about dew to the media brainwashing people to be scared of them so some people are breedists makeing geting lifts , hitching harder with certain breeds.

BUSKING 

Know how to play and sing wonderwall by oasis .good song to play in the UK cause the everyone knows it an if all the drinkers sing along its a good earner compared to if you started singing leftover crack. 

City's with racecourses when the horseraces are on can make you big wonga if you can put up with the banter/ shit / shit banter .

because loads of people drinking with money burning a hole in there pocket want to hear a good song an are willing to splash the cash if they won big on a horse . 

Chester's proble were the biggest money is on race day for buskers. And police are alot more relaxed about things when there on .

Since the smoking ban came to the UK lots of people are outside the pub's drinking an smoking so you can do a request play a song / half a song collect tips move on to the next pub before staff complain .

.CCTV 

In most city's in the UK you are being watched by CCTV so don't do anything stupid causes they will have the evidence against you. 

. SPANGING 

Seaside resorts like Blackpool can be good / anywhere with amusement arcades people's pockets are full of 10p 20 p from playing the games an they don't really like to say they don't have any change when you can hear it jingling in there pockets as they walk past . 
And quite often people are happy to give it just to get rid of the weight/noise .

TRAVELING 

You can't really hop trains in the UK we don't really have freight like the USA an it's kind of dangerous to try because because of electric lines an if the police catch you its going to be a serious problem

But you can bunk them ( not pay for a ticket) hide in toilet when you see the inspector or switch carriages an if you do get caught go full on foreign tourist with them act like you don't understand what's going on an your scared you will probably be let off or have to pay at the other end .

You can hitchhike in the UK but it's not really that common. if you do get a lift don't expect it to be a long ride .

Just stick your thumb out as your walking or have a sign with road number or north/ east south / west not town name .

Or try and get hold of a car dealer plate to hold out because it's quite common for people to give them lifts because they think it's just a respectable worker trying to keep the train fair instead of a axe murderer

Lorry / truck drivers will give you lifts. Tho east European ones are more likely than English ones because it's more common in East Europe and feels more normal to them I guess .

Try not to walk on the motorway hard shoulder if you can avoid it .

The canal toe paths will lead you almost anywhere and you got good scenery in countryside not to many people well sign posted and plenty of places to stash off an sleep / illegal wildcamp .

SLEEPING 

Wild camping is illegal in most of the UK but most people will turn a blind eye ,and not care if your out the way and it's not that uncommon loads of people do it .

There are some legal wild camping locations . Dartmoor ,Scotland .

Squat yes you can if your in the know then your in the know . I couldn't tell you were exactly but if you look you will find .

Hostiles we have them some cheap some expensive 

In Scotland ,Wales we have bothies free small mini houses, cabins left unlocked for travellers to stay in some with fires some without some with beds some without they can get busy in the summer tho.

HOTELS/B an B

A b an b (breakfast an board) is basically someone's house like a mini hotel .

Seaside towns, holiday resorts in off-peak times b an b s are very cheap a friend stayed for free for 2 nights including breakfast for fixing a door frame 30 mins work 

Homeless shelters 
Quite often there over crowed so your on the street.
sometimes the counci will give you a free train tickets to another town were they might have room just to get rid of you 

Some shelters won't let you in if you smell of drink or your drunk.

To be honest I wouldnt recommend staying in one if you can avoid it.

theft is common place in them an you have to put your shoes under your pillow when you sleep so they don't get stolen 

there's some sort of homebum hierarchy in them an as a newbie your at the bottom of the pecking order.

Sleeping in the street/ doorway you can do it police might wake you up an move you on tho if your in a public place .


FOOD/ CLOTHES .

Shoplifting 
in the UK the supermarket security have a sort of guide line to follow .
(not that they always will )
( they don't want you to know about scone)


S.C.O.N.E

S = SELECTION 
C= CONCEALMENT 
O= CONTINUOUS OBSERVATION
N= NONE PAYMENT 
E= Exit THE PREMISE

Basically means if they fail to do or see any of these things eg loose you on the cameras for they fail O and there not ment to stop you on the way out if the alarm doesn't go off .

Food banks / charity's we have them 
Soup kitchens we have them 
Clothes banks we have them 

Dumpster diving in the UK round the back of shops is good but a bit of a grey area legally.

but just do it who really cares its wastes recycling people should thank you for it .

. MEDICAL STUFF

We have free health care so go nuts

But generally stuff like paracetamol / 
you have to get from shops / chemists

And some stuff you need a prescription from doctor .

. WEAPONS 

In the UK we have really Strick weapon laws so basically anything can be seen as an offensive weapon. 
so say I was to throw a wet sponge at you an it knocked you out an you pressed charges the sponge would be deemed as an offensive weapon .

You can carry a knife blade under 3 inches non locking .but if you threaten or stab someone with it it's seen as a weapon .

You won't really come across guns unless it's gang related or robbery 

But lots of people carry staby stab knifes for self defence/ robbery and stabbings are quite common .

Best to jusr use your fists or just use your feet an run 

PUNK SCENE 

Not as big as t used to be but still gigs and stuff happening .rebellion is the biggest UK punk festival with bands from all over an it's a good laff with good people .

If you come all crusted out to the UK you will proble have a harder time eg hitchhiking cause it's not a common sight but I will give you mucho respect for it

DRUGS

keep away from spice ( legal high )

UK overall 
Not to violent A friendly place with friendly people and good banter. good scenery / weather can change fast so warm clothing an waterproofs even in summer needed 

If you have any questions about the uk feel free to ask me an I'll try an answer them after iv finished my tea an crumpets 

And other UK homies will proble be able to add stuff cause iv proble missed loads or answer questions 


COME TO THE UK AN HAVE FUN


----------



## Tony Pro (Jun 11, 2017)

This is a really quality post. You definitely know your stuff.
I've heard about the license plate trick before, but I'd feel bad explaining myself if a van driver picked me up for that reason alone.


----------



## roguetrader (Jun 12, 2017)

stay away from Spice, you can say that again ! klarty shite - some bloke cut his cock off in a British jail lately while out of it on this crap....


----------



## N0MAD (Jun 12, 2017)

yep pretty much agree to everything above


----------



## roguetrader (Jun 13, 2017)

one thing i could add to this guide is the suggestion that if you're in England between May and September then festivals are a great place to meet people and make new friends... there's literally hundreds of the bloody things these days especially in the South West - many are very easy to get into for free or very cheap anyway....


----------

